# Pentecostal Muslims!!



## fivepointcalvinist (May 6, 2006)

this is hilarious!

[video=google;-8602483019158148765]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8602483019158148765&q=muslim+rave[/video]


----------



## turmeric (May 6, 2006)

Are they Sufis? or just silly?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 7, 2006)

oh my......


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 7, 2006)

I wonder what that was that they put music to...


----------

